# EoM Errata...err Homebrew  [Big]



## scholz (Apr 1, 2003)

Here is the homebrew of the Elements of Magic that I have thusfar decided to use. I think it balances the spell power a little better. I also offer a way to specialize and still use only the Mage class.

Have at it.



Elements of Magic
My Version.. thanks Hellhound



SPELLCASTERS
SPELLCASTER FRAMEWORKS
Casters can limit the sorts of spells they are able to cast in order to gain additional Magical Boons. This can be done at any time, but it constrains all further spell casting. So if a character decides to take on a framework, she is unable to cast the limited spells (even if she has already acquired a spell-list), lost spell lists are not replaced. Frameworks do not affect the acquisition of boons at all. Only one Framework can be taken ever, though it may be taken at any time. 
Eg. Willa is a 3rd Mage when she decides to become a Black Mage. She gets an additional Minor Boon, but can no longer caster any spell using a White Element, and must choose only 3 non-elemental spell-lists from her known lists. If she has more than 3 non-elemental spells or any white elemental spell lists, those are lost.

Sample Frameworks:
Black/White Elementalist= 1 Minor Boon 
	[Can select up to 1 non-elemental spell-list per level]
Lesser Elemental Specialist (three related elements only) = 1 Medium Boon (or 2 minor)
[Can select up to 1 non-elemental spell-list per level]
Greater Elemental Specialist (one element only) = 1 Major Boon (or equivalent)
[Can select up to 1 non-elemental spell-list per 2 levels]
Mentalist (only the following lists : Alter Reality, Astral Projection, Charm, Command, Compel, Dominate, Enthrall, Instill Emotion, Mass Projection, Telekinesis, Telepathy) = 1 Medium Boon
Warmage (half level progression = .5 spellcaster levels per class level) = Martial Weapons Proficiency + all Armor Proficiencies + d6 HD.
Enchanters (No Elemental Spells) = 2 Medium Boons

(Elves can take any specialist class as a favored class)


Magic Points:
In addition to the normal recovery from rest, Spell Casters may also burn their own hit points as Magic Points. However, such hit points can only be recovered through long term rest. They cannot be healed magically, and recover at a rate or 1/level/day. 



 ELEMENTAL SIDE EFFECTS
 Acid - Low Intensity = Acid Splash 1hp (in area of effect or 5ft radius)
Biomatter - Low Intensity = Tangle (Target gets Reflex save or suffers -2 Attack and -4 Penalty to Dexterity, Reduced to half speed and cannon run or charge, if entangled creature tries to cast a spell it must make a concentration check (DC15) or fail.  The Entangled creature can escape with an Escape Artist Check (DC20) or by doing 5 hps of damage to the entangling items (Hardness = Spell level) or with a Strength burst (DC=20+Spell Level).
Biomatter - Medium Intensity = (Tangle + Suffocation or Bludgeon). As above and entanglement causes either bludgeoning attacks or suffocation.
Lava - Low Intensity = Light Fire

AVAILABLE CLASSES
The spell casting classes available are Mage, Bard, Ranger, Paladin. Specialized classes can be created by using Spell Frameworks (above).
> Bards get 8+Int skill points per level. retain all core song abilities and knowledge skills. 
> Rangers get d10 HD, and 6 skill points +Int per level 
> Paladins get specific sets of spell-lists and elements (based on their religion). 

SKILLS
New Magic Skill Applications:
Herbalism (Can heal ability damage caused by damage through expenditure of MPs) It takes 10 minutes per attempt, requires a skill check of DC = to the Poison's DC+Ability Points to be Healed, it costs Magic Points equal to the ability points healed. Magic Points are expended whether or not the skill check is successful. 
Healing (Can Heal hitpoints damage by expending MPs). It takes 10 minutes per attempt, requires a skill check of DC = 10+1/hit point sought to be healed. It costs magic points equal to hit points sought to be healed, whether successful or not. Any sort of damage can be healed this way.

BOONS
MINOR BOONS 
[New] Blood Magic (Su): Caster recovers hit points used in the casting of spells at twice the rate they normally recover (2/level/day).

[New] Bonus Cantrips: The Mage gains an additional 3 free 0-level spells.
Minor Magical Infusion (Su):
New Infusions..
> +2 bonus to one of your magical skills (alchemy, dispel magic, divination, healing, herbalism, intuit direction, scry, spell craft).
> The Mage can produce a single low level elemental side effect from their body as a standard action that requires 1MP. 
> Choose 2 cross-class skills and treat them as class skills henceforth.

Skill Cantrips (Sp): The Mage can use free cantrip slots as 1MP each for the purposes of magical skill operation (Divination, Spellcraft, Dispel, Heal, etc..)

MODERATE BOONS 
Animagus (Sp): The Mage picks one normal animal that is between Diminutive and Medium size. She can polymorph (not alter) self into the shape of that animal at will, as a standard action. A human could thus turn into a wolf or raven, but not a tiger.

Clerical Domain: The Mage picks the domain of the religion she is a pious follower of. When casting spells from that domain, the mana cost is reduced by 1 for spells over 1st level, and all 0th level spells are free (but still count to maximum each day). Thus a 2nd level domain spell would cost 2 mana rather than 3. 

Moderate Magical Infusion (Su): 
New Infusions...
> Increase HD (d4 to d6, d6 to d8, etc..) Not retroactive.

MAJOR BOONS

Divine Grace (Su): Add your Charisma bonus to your saving-throws

Major Magical Infusion (Su):
New Infusions
> Spell Evasion (take no damage from spells (only) that do half damage with a save)

Summon Improved Familiar: As per the Feat in Tome Magic. 



Spell-list errata

Abjure [Creature] Ward and Bind applications have an area of effect as seen on the chart. 
The squares must be contiguous, and partial squares count as full squares, but the caster may decide the specific shape. In the case of the larger sizes the areas are somewhat more vague and may include some small variations to follow the contours of  the terrain or political divisions.

Level	Area of Effect
0		1 - 5ft square
1		4 - 5ft squares
2		 16 - 5ft squares
3	 	64 - 5ft squares
4		400 - 5ft squares
5		Large Building
6		Village
7		City
8		50 mile radius
9		200 mile radius

Abjure [Element]
The Damage Protection afforded by spell is as below. Magical weapons or effects (such as from infused objects) can bypass the defense (listed after the DR). The amount of damage the spell can abjure is 10 x the level of the caster.

Level	Duration	Damage Protection	Side Effect  Immunity
0		1 min	+2 saves  vs element	None
1		1 min/level	Elemental Resistance 5/+1	None
2		10 min/level	Elemental Resistance 10/+1	Low Intensity
3		1 hour/level	Elemental Resistance 10 /+2	Low Intensity
4		1 hour/level	Elemental Resistance 10/+3	Medium Intensity
5		1 hour/level	Elemental Resistance 15/+3	Medium Intensity
6		1 hour/level	Elemental Resistance 10/+3
Elemental Absorption 5	High Intensity
7		1 hour/level	Elemental Immunity/+5	High Intensity
8		1 hour/level	Elemental Immunity
Elemental Absorption 5 	Extreme Intensity
9		1 hour/level	Elemental Immunity
Elemental Absorption 10
Attunement	Extreme Intensity


Abjure Magic
Non-Detection also effects Intuit Direction. 
Anti-magic Area of Effects are in squares centered on the caster. 
Level	Area of Effect
5th		1 - 5ft square
6th		3x3 - 5ft squares
7th		5x5 - 5 ft squares
8th		50 - 5ft squares 
(any contiguous formation)
9th		100 5 ft squares
(any contiguous formation)

Animate Object
The dancing weapon version of the spell has the following ranges. The weapon can move at a speed equal to 10 ft x spell level. The caster can direct the weapon to attack an opponent as a move equivalent action. Otherwise the weapon will continue to attack the same opponent.

Level	Area of Effect
0		5ft
1		5ft
2		5ft
3		Close
4		Close
5		Medium
6		Medium
7		Long
8		Long
9		Sight


Banish [Creature]
Since most creatures now live somewhere on Malaan, the banish spell sends the creature away at its faster available movement rate (including teleport if available). The creature will leave the area and not return until the duration of the spell has ended. 

Level	Duration	Area 	Banished From
0		10 Min/Level		1 - 5ft square
1		1 Hour/Level		Small Building
2		1 Day/Level		 Large Building
3		1 Week/Level	 	Keep
4		1 Month/Level	Village
5		1 Year/Level		City
6		1 Year/Level		City State
7		Caster's Life		Small Kingdom
8		Forever			Realm
9		Forever			Continent

Bind [Creature]
If targeted against a specific named being, the creature gets a Will Save.

Command [Creature]
2nd Level = Suggestion effect (target must save or obey reasonable suggestions) 
Duration 1 Min/level
3rd Level = Suggestion, as above but duration 1 hour/level

Compel [Creature]
Remove all suggestion powers
Attraction/Repulsion effects can be applied to a single target (rather than to an object). 
If targeted against an individual target must make a Will save or move towards or aware from the object (for attraction or repulsion). 

Create [Element] Object
All Elemental Weapons use the second (shorter) durations (regardless of the element).
All other Elemental Objects use the first (longer) duration (regardless of the element).

Enthrall [Creature]
The number of hit-dice affected by the spell is equal to the square of the spell caster's level. 
1 = 1HD, 2 = 4 HD, 3 = 9 HD etc..

Fast Healing
0-level (will heal 1hp/rd/level of damage below 0 hps only, so it can raise the hitpoints to a maximum of 0). Lasts 1 round/level.

Figment
Any normal sense (sight, smell, hearing, taste, touch) can be the primary sense affected by the spell. Higher level spells can add a number of senses. 2 senses at 2nd level, 3 senses at 3rd, all normal senses at 4th, then special senses as per EoM.

Infuse Creature with [Element]
Natural Armor Effects as below. Fortification modifier applies to critical threat ranges. 

Level	Natural Armor	Fortification Modifier	Elemental Resistance	Fly Speed?
0		+1				-					-		Feather Fall
1		+1				-	+2 Saves	20ft (clumsy)1 round
2		+2				-	5 DR	40ft (poor) 1rd/level
3		+2				-1	5 DR	60ft (average) 1 min/level
4		+3				-1	10 DR	80ft (good) 10 min/level
5		+4				-1	10 DR	100ft (good) 1hr/level
6		+4				-2	10 DR	120ft (good) 1hr/level
7		+4				-2	15 DR	120ft (perfect) 1hr/level
8		+5				-2	15 DR	150ft (perfect) 1hr/level
9		+5				-3	15 DR	180ft (perfect) 1hr/level
?(Air, Force, Life, Sonic)

Infuse Object with [Element]
Duration (Grenades last until used)
Level	Duration
0		1 Min
1		1 Min/level
2		10 Min/level
3		10 Min/level
4		1 Hour/level
5		1 Hour/Level
6		1 Hour/Level
7		1 Hour/Level
8		1 Hour/Level
9		1 Day/Level

Invisibility
Level 0 (Disappear) lasts 2 rounds

Summon [Creature]
Pick a creature type (including any outsider type)

Teleportation
Replace Intelligence check with Intuit Direction Check
Very Familiar	 	DC 5
Studied Carefully 	DC 10
Seen Casually 	DC 15
Viewed Once		DC 20
Description		DC 25
False Destination	DC 20?

 New Spell Lists

(Elemental) Shield
Conjuration
PreRequisites ? Abjure (element)
Range ? Personal

Level	
Duration	Squares	Solid	AC		Gas/Liquid	Side
		guarded 	Cover	Bonus	Conceal Miss%	Effect
0	1 minute	2	25%	+2	1/8	05%	None
1	1 min/Level	3	50%	+4	1/4	10%	None
2	1 Min/Level	3	50%	+4	1/4	10%	Low
3	1 Min/Level	4	50%	+4	1/2	20%	Low
4	5 Min/Level	4	75%	+7	1/2	20%	Medium
5	5 Min/Level	5	75%	+7	3/4	30%	Medium
6	5 Min/Level	5	90%	+10	3/4	30%	High
7	5 Min/Level	6	90%	+10	9/10	40%	High
8	10 Min/Level	6	100%	-	9/10	40%	Extreme
9	10 Min/Level	7	100%	-	total	50%	Extreme

This spell list creates a visible shield of some element that provides protection to the caster. It protects the caster from attacks coming from a number of connected squares selected by the caster at the beginning of each round (Free Action to change). 

Solid elements (Crystal, Death, Earth, Force, Ice, Lava, Metal, nature) provide cover to the caster. Gas/Liquid elements (Acid, Air, Fire, Life, Light Lightning, Mud, Shadow, Sonic, Steam, Void, water) provide concealment. 

Creatures that attempt to attack through the shield suffer from elemental side effects starting at 2nd level. Creatures in the squares from which the caster protected suffer from one level lower elemental side effects (starting at 4th level) (Reflex save for 1/2 damage).

The Elemental Shield acts like normal cover or concealment for any attacks, spells or effects aimed at the caster (even from allies), but it does not interfere with the attacks, spells or caster?s ability to see. 

Only one elemental shield can be up at a time, if a new shield is cast it will simple replace the previous version.

Telekinesis
Evocation
PreRequisites 

Level	Effect			Range		Mass	Duration
0		Magehand		Close		5lbs/level	1 min/level
1		Unseen servant	Close		10lbs/level	10 min/Level
2		Telekinetic sphere	Close		100lbs/levell	1 hour/Level
3		Persistent servant	medium		10lbs/level	Permanent
4		Forceful thrust	Medium		100lbs/level	1 rd/level
5		Repulsion		close		50lbs/level	1 min/Level
6		Telekinetic engine	Long		50lbs/level	1o min/Level
7		Great lift	Long	1000lbs/level	1 Min/Level
8		Reverse gravity	medium		10ft radius	1 rd/level
9		Force wave		long			any	instant

Magehand - As per Cantrip
Unseen Servant - As per core spell
Telekinetic sphere - carry up to the weight limit move at a 20 speed
Persistent Servant - As per unseen servant, but permanent in the area it is created, can roam with the medium range of the target. 
Forceful Thrust - Can grab, bash or throw objects of up to weight limit. can do 1d6/level up to 15d6 (save for half)
Repulsion - can keep a creature or multiple creature within the mass limits from moving towards caster. Reflex save negates. 
Telekinetic Engine - allows caster to launch missiles catapult style up to full range. Takes a full round action to grab and launch a missile.
Great lift - Caster is able to lift enormous weights of unsecured objects. Thus caster could life a small ship, or fallen treat, or even a great boulder. Movement is 40 Speed.
Reverse gravity - as per core spell
Force wave - Caster generates a wave of telekinetic energy that has a chance of knocking back creatures within long range of the caster. This does 1hp/level damage (reflex save for 1/2). In addition it acts as a bull rush/trip from a medium sized creature with a strength equal to the intelligence + level of the caster.  For every 5points higher the caster gets on the roll the opponent is pushed back 5ft.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 1, 2003)

By definition, wouldn't this be house rules instead of Errata?

Erratums are a list of errors and their corrections, whereas this would be either "unofficial errata" or "house rules".

But aside from that, this is a pretty impressive document of changes! I'm impressed (and have snagged it for home use).


----------



## scholz (Apr 3, 2003)

Addenda from my recent play session

One correction, one clarification, one addendum.

Enchanter Framework should grant 1 medium boon, Mentalist 2 medium boons. (the latter is more restrictive than the former.)

Greater elementalist can learn up to 1 non-element spell for every two levels.
I was thinking of a progression of 1 at 1st, 3rd, 5th etc..

Power Word = Broken 
1st level no save, 1d4+1level minutes of exhaustion (1/2 movement, -6 Str and Dex)?

Fix
Affects 12 hps/caster level of creatures in order of those closest to the caster, no creature can have more than half of that number.
0-level - Knockdown (instant)
1-level - Fatigue 1d4+1rd/level 
2-level - Exhaustion 1d4+1rd/level
3-level - Daze 1d4+1rd/level
4-level - Nausea 1min/2 levels
5-level - Deaf (permanent)
6-level - Stun 2d20rds
7-level - Blind (permanent)
8-level - Unconscious (coma)
9-level - Kill (instantaneous)


----------



## netnomad (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey scholz,

I just wanted to say thanks for all the work between you and tureny all the things that "bugged" me about EoM are getting fixed. 

Thanks again guys!

-NetNomad


----------



## scholz (Apr 3, 2003)

Thanks 
I complain alot, but really like the system.
-Steve


----------

